# My buck, Pepper



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

This is my buck Pepper, who I thought for the last three months was a girl. Turns out I was wrong and he actually got one of my does pregnant! So I now have a four day old litter which I plan on posting pictures of tomorrow


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pepper is such a cutie! I can't wait to see pictures of the litter  
Do you mind me asking what camera you have? you have beautiful quality photos! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's sweet, he looks like he's sat in the coal bucket!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

*countrygall721*
Thanks! And I posted the pictures of her litter in this thread /phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5447 
And I shoot with a Canon 40D, these were shot with my macro lens
*The Boggit keeper*
Yeah he has a litte grey butt :3


----------

